# Death Metal DVD Lessons



## Epyon6 (Aug 8, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone knows of any DVDs for helping for death metal playing. Im mainly a drummer getting more and more into guitar, dont have money for lessons really. I got the rockhouse Job for a Cowboy dvds which surprisingly helped me out quite a bit. Anyone know any others that are good for that type of playing?
Also how do you guys memorize scales? Where the notes are on the fretboard and what intervals they are? Im really trying to improve cause of lack of musicians in my area and trying to write a solo album doing everything. Much appreciated guys.


----------



## Sephael (Aug 8, 2011)

I still suck so take what I say with a grain of salt, but I've started learning scales in columns at first, like the blues pentatonic A on the 5th through 8th fret and then expanded out from there to include a few extra notes just beyond that and then the "boxes". I plan to apply this process to other scales as I go.


----------



## EdgeC (Aug 8, 2011)

As far as DVD's go Lick Library has some good metal DVD's:

Metal Edge: Metal Rhythm Techniques DVD

Not strictly death metal but still good and the techniques are similar just not as erxtreme.


----------



## Epyon6 (Aug 10, 2011)

Ah cool thanks guys.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (Aug 11, 2011)

I heard there is some Bullet for My Valentine Rock House method dvds, they are pretty extreme













NOT!


----------



## Epyon6 (Aug 11, 2011)

FarBeyondMetal said:


> I heard there is some Bullet for My Valentine Rock House method dvds, they are pretty extreme
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Lol wow i just saw that "not" down there. lol. Thought you were one of those kids.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Aug 17, 2011)

Bit of an old thread, and i'm not a drummer but i'm fairly certain George Kollias has an instructional dvd.


----------



## Max Dread (Aug 17, 2011)

Methinks he's looking for guitar instructional DVDs, not drumming. Nice try though.


----------



## GhostsofAcid (Aug 18, 2011)

Max Dread said:


> Methinks he's looking for guitar instructional DVDs, not drumming. Nice try though.



*facepalm* thanks, misread the OP.


----------



## Zomboir (Aug 21, 2011)

Lick Library, all the way. Andy James is a great tutor, and a great guitarist in his own right.


----------



## Epyon6 (Aug 24, 2011)

Lol, I got confused when I looked back at this thread, I was like...did I ask for drum dvds??? didnt think I did lol. Thanks Zomboir ill check it out.


----------

